# Ceiling Texture?????



## bkumler (Apr 8, 2014)

:icon_confused:<P>Hello, I was wondering if anybody knew what this pattern is called? And how do you make it/reproduce it? What tools &amp; materials do you use? </P>
<P> </P>
<P>Sorry, not the best pictures.</P>


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

6pk heavy trowel texture.

Green lid usg
6pack of choice beer, possibly a 12'er
Trowel on and never look back


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Good luck patching and matching that. Almost easier to skim out once patched and make your own version of skip trowel.

Love the six pack suggestion above!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Magic said:


> Good luck patching and matching that. Almost easier to skim out once patched and make your own version of skip trowel.
> 
> Love the six pack suggestion above!


^^^This! :thumbup:


----------



## MagicCityDrywall (Oct 10, 2013)

its a basic skip trowel, one of the easier ones to patch, its random there is no patter to follow. use a 10 or 12" knife and load it up thick mud and just glaze it across the ceiling using the most pressure when you first touch the ceiling.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Sir Mixalot said:


> ^^^This! :thumbup:


Thanks for the tip yrs ago on durabonding on outside eves. I made some easy money a couple years ago fixing soffet ceilings like in your old avatar. Its still holding strong!
Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

MagicCityDrywall said:


> its a basic skip trowel, one of the easier ones to patch, its random there is no patter to follow. use a 10 or 12" knife and load it up thick mud and just glaze it across the ceiling using the most pressure when you first touch the ceiling.


Yes, but all that natural light coming in the window and lighting up that area could be a deal breaker. :yes:


----------

